# Trivia 8/15



## luckytrim (Aug 15, 2018)

trivia 8/15
DID YOU KNOW...
The University of Michigan’s Football Stadium has the largest  seating
capacity of any other in the USA.  “The Big House” can hold  109,901 fans.

1. Of all "Best Picture" Academy Awards issued in the 20th  century, only one
went to a sequel identified as such in the title.
2. A "roast beef" and a "chicken salad" are tricky moves  performed in what
fun sport ?
3. Most everyone knows about the giant wooden Trojan Horse  that the Greeks
used as a trick gift. But today what is the most common usage  for the term
Trojan Horse?
4. Which Greek island was the center of the Minoan  civilization?
5. Name That Tune ;
The Doors - "You know the day destroys the night, night  divides the day,
tried to run, tried to hide"...
6. What's the major difference between a lizard and a  salamander ?
7. The oldest seashore resort on the Jersey Shore is  ...
  a. - Atlantic City
  b. - Cape May
  c. - Ocean City
  d. - Asbury Park
8. Who in the world would name her kids Track,Trig, Piper,  Willow and Bristol ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Between a Hamburger, a T-shirt, a cup of coffee and a  microchip, the
microchip requires the most water to create.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'The Godfather: Part II'
2. Snowboarding
3. computer malware
4. Crete
5. "Break On Through"
6. Salamanders are amphibians and lizards are  reptiles.
7. - b
8. Sarah and Todd Palin

CRAP !!
It takes 2400 litres of water to create a hamburger, 2000  litres to create a
t-shirt, 140 litres to create a cup of coffee and 32 litres of  water to
create a microchip. The water used in creating the hamburger  includes water
to grow the food the cow eats, water that the cow drinks,  water for
processing the meat and also water for cleaning the cow. When  we think of
water usage we usually think of only the water we use from our  taps. All the
things we use every day need water to create them including  our clothing,
furniture, building materials and just about everything else  we use.


----------

